# Sundown Monday 3-14



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Gonna trash some gunny bumps..Anyone else??

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 12, 2011)

Im there on the AM side


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2011)

probably there for a couple hours in the PM


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope the night crew tonight skis everything in nice. Looking forward to tomorrow. Hope it softens reasonably early.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2011)

i'll be out there by 2ish for a few hours.  never went tonight, dee was waaaay hung over and wanted to go right to bed when she got home.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2011)

btw, 60 on friday and sunny and near 50 for the comp with a low friday night of only 40.  should stay somewhat soft.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking at around 12 today

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Mar 14, 2011)

Aiming for 3-6 or 7.

Anyone still be around?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

Hoping to jet out of work early today, getting to Sundown for 3ish


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Looking at around 12 today
> 
> steveo



That's my plan. Noon til 4-ish. Gonna bring the Legends today. Probably could use the bigger boards to smash the set-up mush.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

not to be a fair-weather-friend BUT if the sun doesn't show up then neither will I.  will save a day for later in the week.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> not to be a fair-weather-friend BUT if the sun doesn't show up then neither will I.  will save a day for later in the week.



WTF, i thought it was supposed to be nice today... who's in charge of the weather up there???


*Today*: A chance of snow showers before noon, then a slight chance of rain and snow showers between noon and 1pm, then a slight chance of rain showers after 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. North wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> WTF, i thought it was supposed to be nice today... who's in charge of the weather up there???
> 
> 
> *Today*: A chance of snow showers before noon, then a slight chance of rain and snow showers between noon and 1pm, then a slight chance of rain showers after 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. North wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.



Snowing here now... go figure.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2011)

yup, snowing in meriden too.  i'll wait till noon or so but it looks like i'll head out tomorrow and friday.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 14, 2011)

Wtf??


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

Radar indicates the snow is done. I suspect it'll get progressively better throughout the afternoon. Almost 40 here with sun filtering through. I'll be there at noon and give a report. I suspect they'll be softish.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay.....honest report. They set up last night. Not horrible but firm and granular. The last run they felt better and the cloud cover is breaking up and thinning out. Looks like the next run might be kinda sunny. I think they'll soften at 2 pm.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

Better that run. Some other ripper dude is out. Sun is out too. 2 pm is still my guess for epicness.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2011)

Steve-O is a real man. He's on his way. I'm taking one for the team and just stomping out chunks. Did one whole line already.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay...shamed me into it.. that or I am desperate to get every last minute in I can.

En route-- hour out.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

eh, his mind tricks don't work on me. i'll see  you guys tomorrow, i'll bring the sunscreen.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2011)

yes, i'm shamed but not enough to come up with some lame excuse to leave work.  greg and steve arent working today so they SHOULD be there.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

2knees said:


> yes, i'm shamed but not enough to come up with some lame excuse to leave work.  greg and steve arent working today so they SHOULD be there.



That's my exact same boat.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazing time in the bumps today!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Amazing time in the bumps today!!!!



you going to enter the bump comp on Saturday?


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 14, 2011)

good skiing today.  enjoyed.   the middle is good.  the side lines are in, ski able and with some traffic will be nice.  i like that they;'re not perfectly in line.  keeps you thinking.  jumps tomorrow i hope.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you going to enter the bump comp on Saturday?





:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::blink::blink::blink:

....my skills in there are no match for those of true talent...I'm just a fun runner.

Are snowboarders allowed anyway?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

planb420 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::blink::blink::blink:
> 
> ....my skills in there are no match for those of true talent...I'm just a fun runner.
> 
> Are snowboarders allowed anyway?



me too 

and

yes, snowboarders have their own division for the race.


you get a t-shirt for signing up!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2011)

hmmmm free T-Shirt you say:idea:...who can pass up free swag? I just may have to embarass myself for a T!!!:???:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

planb420 said:


> hmmmm free T-Shirt you say:idea:...who can pass up free swag? I just may have to embarass myself for a T!!!:???:



I embarrass myself just for fun.  The t-shirt is just a bonus.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2011)

^ +1


----------

